# nfpa 72 question



## cda (Jan 22, 2013)

any section refernce for either audio or visual in freezers and coolers???

also ifc 2009

and at what size would you require either one???


----------



## IJHumberson (Jan 22, 2013)

NFPA 72 isn't really specific as to what type use requires notification appliances other than "public mode" meaning that the fire alarm is for general evacuation.  When such is the case, the audibility has to be met throughout the building or fire area that is required to have a fire alarm.  Although NFPA 72 doesn't specify where the visible notification appliances have to be provided, most jurisdictions follow the ADA requirements, which require visible notification appliances in all toilets, hallways, lobbies and all other areas for general use.  So, most jurisdictions require visible appliances in all areas except for private, individual offices.  That being said, a cold storage room is no different than any other stock room or storage room with respect to the occupancy of the area, so it would normally require a visible notification appliance or appliances, depending on the size.  I would require it in any storage room large enough to walk into and close the door.


----------



## midwestFCO (Jan 22, 2013)

I do not get too concerned about the smaller ones.  I know that is subjective, but if it looks as if they are just going in and out quickly I have not required them. We have a few processing plants where employees actually work in the cooler or freezer and those have devices in them.  Also, our grocery and department stores with walk-in coolers/freezers have them in them because they are larger and the employee could be in them for a while sorting or stocking, etc.  I guess you could consider 1 - Is the area able to be or being occupied for a period of time more than just going in and out to store or retrieve something and 2 - You could use the requirement (Chapter 18 of 2010 NFPA 72) for the fire alarm to sound above the ambient noise, which you may not be able to hear (and not see) within the cooler. I have not really read much through the 2013 version of 72 to see if it has changed much regarding this since it is not referenced in our codes.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 23, 2013)

No. And why? No fire alarm is required in a S-1.


----------



## cheyer (Jan 23, 2013)

Would probably do more harm than good if someone was to install a horn/strobe and not a strobe only due to sound level in the enclosed and well insulated space.....also, you may or may not be installing the device outside of its listed temperature and humidity ranges.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2013)

Oldfieldguy said:
			
		

> No. And why? No fire alarm is required in a S-1.


this is a large grocery store, that already has a full blown fire alarm system

they did a complete change out


----------

